# Craigslist Rats to new homes!



## amruiz (Sep 30, 2009)

So I was looking through my local craigslist (Corpus Christi TX) and found this ad: "I have had several unplanned litters of rats my 2 boys figured out how to open their cage and went a little wild. One litter has a black and white hooded female that needs a new home she is 4 weeks old and will be ready in 2 weeks. She is a fancy rat her mom is albino and dad I think is a fancy Berkshire(solid with spot on stomach) tan and white rat. The second litter is of 11 there are males and females mom is a tan and white hooded and dad I think is the same tan berkshire male. The babies are 3 weeks old and will be ready in 3 weeks they are all fancy rats mom is half rex. There are 3 solid tan berkshire males and 1 hooded tan and white male and 3 solid tan berkshire females and 4 hooded tan and white females. The next litter is of 8 they are 2 weeks and won't be ready for 4 weeks and I will repost then. Their mom is balck and white hooded and I think their dad is the chocolate and white hooded male. I may also have a littter of dumbos avalible in 3 weeks but their mom is special needs so I want to make sure all the babies are normal before I advertise them. If you are interested in any of them Please e-mail with any questions. They will be $5 each or I will discount if you want more than 2 I prefer they go in pairs as they do better if they are not alone. Thanks Jessica "

Sounds a bit sad, doesn't it? If theres anyone in the area who'd like to help by all means please click this link: http://corpuschristi.craigslist.org/pet/1420614666.html and reply to her ad. I wish I could help but I know I don't have the room and can't accommodate them the way they deserve.

Thanks all.


----------

